# Boarding Questions....



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I pay 165 for turn out. He gets fed 2x a day. There's a tack room and dressage arena. 

I desperately need to move, unfortunatly Im poor lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I pay $75 for pasture. It includes grain and hay when needed. I clean 5 stalls 3 days a week. I help work the horses. Traded my laptop for lessons. She helps me with training when she can.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i think i pay around 400 dollars a month for my horse to be kept in an outdoor stall at ngiht, then let out into the pasture in the morning. it includes feed twice a day, and grain once a day, with mineral. we have a locker for our stuff, and an indoor outtdoor arena, and acess to the cross country course out back. and a wash bay and stuff like that


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

I pay $420 a month for unlimited hay fed 2x a day (I have to buy the feed) and stalled at night. there is a jumping field and an indoor arena I also have a locker. I pay extra for my supplements but I help muck out the barn when I can so some money comes off board.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

$150/each for a paddock with a lean-to with daily turnout, this includes hay and grain. And for my other 2 I pay $175/each for stalling with daily turnout which includes grain and hay. 

We have 5 and I think we are finally going to be renting a place where we can keep everyone right there with us and we will save a lot, hubby's idea. He wants to take care of them. 

But I have to say where they are they all get fantastic care for the cost!


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

$275-
Stalled at night, stalls cleaned everyday, unlimited hay, grain 2x a day, minerals/ salt available when he is inside, turnout during the day. Indoor arena, outdoor arena, hacking paths, xc course.
I love my barn!


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Stalls SHOULD be cleaned EVERYDAY no matter what you pay! If not, then Id move my horses ASAP!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

€100 per week, full livery. everything is done for me, including horse being exercised if I can't get to ride him. I was also supposed to be getting two lessons per month, but that's been rescinded due to the rise in prices of hay and straw. There's an indoor arena to ride in.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

pay $310 per month
daily turnout in big pasture 9+hrs/day
come in at night to a 12X12 [some are bigger] stall
grain & hay [as much as you want] 2Xs/day
indoor, outdoor, jump field [own jumps not BOs] & TONS of trails
they will do meds, but wont blanket
stalls cleaned every day 
they also drag the indoor & outdoor [when usable] about 5days a week


i used to board at a barn where you had to clean your own stall, it was a great facility at only $200/month & i loved it


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

$425 a month for up to five flakes of hay daily (my gelding gets 4), grain and supplements fed, stalls cleaned once daily, nightly turn out unless the weather is inclement, in which case they try to turn him out during the day or the next morning. They blanket for free, we have a rodeo-sized arena and jump course, round pen, hot walker, outdoor wash racks and two air conditioned tack rooms. His stall is 13x15. There are additional costs for things like exercising your horse, more hay, and problem horses. There are trails maybe ten minutes down the road on horseback.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

xAddictionx said:


> $275-
> Stalled at night, stalls cleaned everyday, unlimited hay, grain 2x a day, minerals/ salt available when he is inside, turnout during the day. Indoor arena, outdoor arena, hacking paths, xc course.
> I love my barn!



Good lord thats cheap! Do you live in like montana or something?!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I pay 150 per horse, all the hay and grain they need. Straw is also provided for the stalls/shelters. I feed 3x a month and the lady i rent from does 4x. They get fed/ hayed once a day. There is a 5 acre and 2 acre paddock. Barn over hang and two stalls for shelter. Nothing too fancy, they live outside 24/7. No ring, but I currently dont ride so I dont need one.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I pay $400 per month for a 14x14 stall with dutch door. Horses are out as much as possible and come in during bad weather. Stalls are cleaned once a day. Grain & hay 2x day. Indoor & outdoor, tons of trails, wash stall with hot water & heat lamp. Blanketing & supplements as needed when provided by the owner. Also includes a weekly group lesson. Discounts if you allow your horse to be used in lessons. Owner/trainer lives onsite.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I pay $35 a month, but I have to do everything myself, which is buy feed, hay, bedding, etc. The people at the barn feed breakfast though so I don't go out in the mornings. The horses are all turned out daily though by the one who gets to the barn first. The barn is owned by the town I live in, not by someone in particular. I have access whenever I want to 4 decent size pastures, a huge ourdoor arena, and a roundpen is currently being built now.


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

I pay $1,100 a month. It includes...
- grain 2x a day
- stall mucked 1x a day
- hay 3x a day
- 4 hours a day of grass turnout, weather permitting
- blanketing as necessary
- have access to the whole stable (wash stalls, riding rings, tack room, laundry room, etc.)

If I wanted to pay $2,000 a month it would include all the above plus...
- horse being groomed and tacked up for me
- horse being untacked and cooled out for me
- horse being groomed 1x a day even if I don't ride
- legs, ears, nose, and bridle path clipped 1x a week
- laundry (pads, blankets, etc.) done for me

Other stables around here offer the second boarding option only (full board as opposed to rough board.) Their prices vary from $1,650-$3,000 a month.

I live in the Hamptons btw, haha. If you're all wondering why prices are outrageous.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

I pay nearly $700 per month.
In NJ, that's not unreasonable. That being FULL board. It includes;
hay 3X daily, 10x12 stall mucked 2x daily,hot/cold water wash stalls, grooming stalls, heated tack-rooms, full daylight 7 day turnout (mine is private, he's not herd social) clean tested filtered water (not ground mud in a bucket)
Heated outdoor bathroom (no porta-johns!), indoor ring, outdoor ring, dressage ring, 1 mile stone-dust track, 50 acres trails on property, 500+ acres trails connected to the property, private trailer parking, stone dust parking lot and property,All staff/owners live on property, the list gets longer,and they are consistent with proper and responsible
care. They administer ALL meds for you, grain 1x daily, etc... Only the best for my buddy...


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I charge $325 for a stall, all day turn out (weather permitting), strategy twice a day and 10-12lbs of hay in their stalls, outdoor arena with jumps (lights coming soon), custom 50' round pen, 2 wash stalls.. Newly renovated and beautiful tack room if I do say so myself ) Oh and I also include farrier (trims) every 6-8 weeks.

When I have lights, a bathroom and my entry gate put in my board is going up to $375.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Before I sold Lola, this was what I had for $150 a month, pasture board:

*Unlimited Hay 
*Twice Daily Grain
*Giant Pasture 
*Many Pairs of Eyes Watching Out for my Horse.

As far as riding goes:

*One giant paddock with a few jumps, poles, etc. 
*Round pen
*Lots of Trails
*The "Trail Course" Obstacle Run-Through. (An endurance/competitive trail barn, so it's a nice feature.)

And storage:

*A Saddle Rack of Your Very Own
*Assigned Spot for Grooming Box
*Two Racks for Halter/Bridle
*Blanket Racks

As far as horse care:

*Automatic Waterers
*Heated Indoor Grooming Rack
*One Outside Too
*Free Access to Apples


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I WISH I could charge $2000 for board... Jeez


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

starlinestables said:


> I charge $325 for a stall, all day turn out (weather permitting), strategy twice a day and 10-12lbs of hay in their stalls, outdoor arena with jumps (lights coming soon), custom 50' round pen, 2 wash stalls.. Newly renovated and beautiful tack room if I do say so myself ) Oh and I also include farrier (trims) every 6-8 weeks.
> 
> When I have lights, a bathroom and my entry gate put in my board is going up to $375.


 OK..If you will put up an indoor, I'll move to down to you (can a horse fly 1st class? no? ah well) and I will up the board to oh say $450...
wahdya think? Should I call travelocity?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Incl the hay surcharge I pay about $600/mo. This includes grain 2x per day, hay 3-4x per day (depends on the weather and how long they are stalled), daily turnout, blanketing service (1 blanket/day), mucking 1x per day and access to all facilities incl. heated indoor barn/arena, washracks w/ solar heat lighting, lockers and outdoor arena/trails and "the track".

At my coach's place it's $775/mo for grain 3x per day, hay 4x per day, daily turnout, full blanketing/booting service, mucking 1x per day and regularily mucked paddocks, holding for all vet/farrier services and use of all facilities incl. heated indoor barn and arena, washracks, v. large lockers, laundry service, fully stocked coffee room, outdoor arena and trails. Additional services include feed pickup, tack up cool down ($10/day) and full grooming services. Not to mention the in house former olympian available for lessons mon-fri 
Having a horse in f/t down there is actually only costing me around $2000-2500/mo which is a pretty sweet deal if you ask me!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

lol loosewolf! I hope to have an indoor in the works this time next year though! I don't know how anyone can afford NOT to have one... I can't tell you how much business I lose to the weather!


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> I charge $325 for a stall, all day turn out (weather permitting), strategy twice a day and 10-12lbs of hay in their stalls, outdoor arena with jumps (lights coming soon), custom 50' round pen, 2 wash stalls.. Newly renovated and beautiful tack room if I do say so myself ) Oh and I also include farrier (trims) every 6-8 weeks.
> 
> When I have lights, a bathroom and my entry gate put in my board is going up to $375.


Gosh thats cheap!


----------



## chevysmum (Sep 30, 2009)

$675/mo training board with 4-5 trainer rides per week. Includes grain and hay 2X a day, 24/7 turnout unless bad weather (my guy hates a stall-prefers to be out) blanketing. We use my lessons twice a week as training rides so I don't have to pay extra for lessons which is great. Outdoor arena. Tack room and wash rack usage. Paddocks with two horses in each. Access to trainers house (attached to barn) with bathrooms.


----------

